#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Factors Influencing Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,notes download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

There are several physical factors that influence Small scale fading.  The main factors which influence small-scale fading are the following:





  Similar Threads: Two-ray Rayleigh Fading Model,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Types of Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Level Crossing and Fading Statistics,wireless and mobile communication,notes download Small-Scale Fading and its effects,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Coding and Interleaving for Fading Channels,wireless and mobile communication,free notes download

----------


## mohit371

file has some error.....

----------


## dimpysingh

that was informative i liked it the way it has been represented here. its just beautiful

----------

